# Will you get married in a Church?



## arnie

If/When you get married. Do you want to go along with tradition and have a fancy wedding in a church. Or do you think a simple court house is enough. Something else?


----------



## Ashley1990

I am the one who wants to get married to the same person seven times..
I would love to wear that magical white gown,i always loved to see brides pics..i love it...


----------



## arnie

Ashley1990 said:


> I am the one who wants to get married to the same person seven times..
> I would love to wear that magical white gown,i always loved to see brides pics..i love it...


Why are you guys so obsessed with the number seven?


----------



## Ashley1990

not number seven just seven different styles u can get marry, 
i love number 6...thats my fav..


----------



## arnie

Ashley1990 said:


> not number seven just seven different styles u can get marry,
> i love number 6...thats my fav..


I read these articles and I keep seeing the number seven over and over again:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_wedding
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven#Hinduism


----------



## Ashley1990

oh i guess thats isnt related to that..yep in Indian tradition we believe that amarriage is a bonding of two people for seven ages..may be thats what i can relate..but its interesting....okeei i will marry him eight times now!!! haha


----------



## GaaraAgain

I don't want to get married, but if I did, outside > some stuffy old church.


----------



## millenniumman75

I will definitely get married in a Church.


----------



## Apophis

The traditional Indian wedding seems very daunting to me, but thankfully my girlfriend has not brought up the subject yet... she's indicated disinterest, but I know how that can change if things get more serious...


----------



## kelsomania

I doubt I will get married but if I do I would want to elope or go to a court house. I would never spend a lot of money on a real wedding.


----------



## jessckuh

I don't know yet. A church is very ideal, but outside events on a beach or in a park are nice too


----------



## Meli24R

Heck no, if I ever decided to get married I'd probably just do it at a courthouse. Although a small secular ceremony on a beach might be nice.


----------



## LynnNBoys

I was married outside, at a winery. We had a female Justice of the Peace. It was the perfect fall day in October, the leaves at their peak color.

I wanted to elope/go to courthouse but it would've disappointed too many family members. But I told hubby when we were engaged that I would never marry in a church. He believes in a higher being but not religion, so he was fine with no church or priest.


----------



## GaaraAgain

LynnNBoys said:


> *I was married outside, at a winery. We had a female Justice of the Peace. It was the perfect fall day in October, the leaves at their peak color.*
> 
> I wanted to elope/go to courthouse but it would've disappointed too many family members. But I told hubby when we were engaged that I would never marry in a church. He believes in a higher being but not religion, so he was fine with no church or priest.


That sounds like a beautiful ceremony!


----------



## Hannarinoe

Something unique, simple. Nothing big, but beautiful with people who really matter.


----------



## northstar1991

If I ever got married, I'd want to have a wedding outside.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I picked other, because it depends on what he wants and I guess what the families want. I'm cool with a private courthouse wedding and a reception or a small outside wedding. I have to have SOMETHING for the sake of the women in my family I'm sure. (I'd rather not have a big public wedding or a big show of any kind, because...well...you know.)


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Defnitely not in a church. Out of the options I chose "courthouse" because its nice and simple. I don't like outdoor weddings because of too many factors - weather, insects, too hot, etc.

I'd love to get married at an anime con, though  Like this awesome little ceremony (I was there, I'm in the video background in one scene):


----------



## StayingMotivated

outdoor wedding at the beach for me. my way or no way! oh and I'm not wearing white either(boringgggggggggg)


----------



## katiebird

If I do and if I could, I'd choose a place that's more meaningful. Like where we first met or a place that was very symbolic to our relationship (an example would be like say marrying a high school sweetheart maybe getting married out on the school field) Although I know most of the time it's probally not ideal at all and others probally would either think it's weird or not very romantic (depending where of course). But if the meaningful place is just too awkward to have a wedding at, then I'd still be very happy having an outdoor wedding. Might even decide to get married where my parents did because it was right by the lake with lots of bunnies around and the reception was held right beside the space they married... so i voted other


----------



## JAkDy

where ever the girl wants. frankly it doesn't mean squat to me if I get married in a church/mosque/synagogue or a non-religious ceremony. Though tbh the chance of me getting married to a very very theist person would be sort of low, there would be too many obstacles in future child-raising I feel.


----------



## stewie

I'll never get married........even if....church NO WAY!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

No church for me!


----------



## andy1984

i don't want to get married. in NZ we have civil union and de facto relationships. no plans for any ceremony, probably not in a church or a courthouse unless i/someone simply liked the building for aesthetic or practical reasons.


----------



## ChrissyQ

stewie said:


> I'll never get married........even if....church NO WAY!!


 But I want to marry you..  :'( lol


----------



## komorikun

I'd rather spend the money on a nice honeymoon rather than a wedding.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I doubt I will ever get married but if I do then it'll probably be outside.


----------



## Crystalline

A castle, fort, overlooking the sea, beach, any other scenic, nifty location with some significance.


----------



## Joe

_If_ I get married I wouldn't care, maybe with it being such a big, pressurising event I would get really nervous at it. Its likely I won't ever meet someone I can act normal round so its probably not relevant anyway :/


----------



## Neptunus

Only the great outdoors, which is my "church."


----------



## Rossy

Never ever getting married.


----------



## GD8

If I ever meet a girl and get to that point with her then I'll let her decide where we should get married, I have no religion so it doesn't matter to me either way. I'd prefer it if I didn't get married in a church but I'd want to be respectful of her beliefs regardless.


----------



## F1X3R

katiebird said:


> If I do and if I could, I'd choose a place that's more meaningful. *Like where we first met or a place that was very symbolic to our relationship *(an example would be like say marrying a high school sweetheart maybe getting married out on the school field) Although I know most of the time it's probally not ideal at all and others probally would either think it's weird or not very romantic (depending where of course). But if the meaningful place is just too awkward to have a wedding at, then I'd still be very happy having an outdoor wedding. Might even decide to get married where my parents did because it was right by the lake with lots of bunnies around and the reception was held right beside the space they married... so i voted other


 I never imagined I could actually get excited about a wedding idea, but that would actually mean something.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

Maybe. An outdoor wedding would be much nicer though.


----------



## Sourdog

Hell no, i'm never getting married EVER!


----------



## LxHi

Because I can't for see the circumstances this early in my life. I don't know what to expect or what I really want. Maybe it just doesn't phase me a whole lot. If my fiancé let me decide; it would be in a greek orthodox church. If she wanted to have it in a different church, I would follow that. If she was against the idea of getting married in a church, which i don't really see why any one would be. I'd still respect that. 

All in all, what I'm getting at is that marriage, to me, should be close circuit and close with family and friends also not super costly. Anything over done, though may seem dreamy to you, may seem fabricated to your guests. 

I've been to a wedding before that had the most amazing ice carvings, bars, and food. But there was no homely sentiment to it, I wouldn't want to end up making that mistake no matter how much money I have.


----------



## centrino

As an atheist going to a church to get married wouldn't make sense. But I wouldn't mind if my bride wants it anyway.


----------



## Pennywise

I would never get married in the first place, but if I did, then I would do it in a church to please my family.


----------



## UltraShy

In the highly unlikely event of marriage it will be in a court house.

Seems reasonable to start a marriage in the same place many of them end.

Nobody does a divorce in a church, with Jesus nailed to the wall before them.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I got married in a big beautiful church. It was very traditional. If I get married again I'd like to do something smaller and more simple. I'm picturing something by a lake.


----------



## scriabin221

Even though I couldn't be any less religious if I tried, I want to get married in a church. I just love churches, the atmosphere, the art work, it's gotta have a great big organ. I don't really want it to be expensive, or ultra traditional, but just nice.


----------



## TryingMara

I don't really want to, but if it was important to my significant other, I'd do it. Ideally, I'd like to get married at a vineyard.


----------



## Josie

Doubtful. I would probably feel like a fraud getting married in a place of significant religious value to people when not only am I not part of that denomination, I don't believe in any religion at all. I think some place outside would have a lot more meaning. Maybe near the water. Oh, I've got an idea: I'll rent a large campsite for the day and for the reception we'll have a potluck campfire BBQ.


----------



## KiwiGirl

Outside wedding for me, surrounded my nature, intimate, not too many people though, just close friends and family. I don't want one of those high class weddings.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I would feel like a hypocrite if I would marry in church. So unless I fall in love with a christian girl or whatever the religion might be... wait no I can't even finish this sentence without my moral code giving me a kick in the brain. I can't and will never marry in a church. But since I'm an avoidant I'll probebly just never marry.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Shall I ever be lucky enough to get married it will not be in a church. Being married there will go against everything I stand for and would be pointless. Why marry in 'the house of god' if I don't believe? I also do not want any religious words spoken during the wedding from anyone. This is love, this is marriage, it has nothing to do with religion so I want it out of my wedding. I don't want to marry in the court house either. I want it to be pretty, perhaps a park or something like that. Not a beach either as I'm not a beach, warm weather, or water-loving girl. I'd love a winter-themed wedding in Colorado! That's the dream. I'd love to ride in on a horse-drawn carriage in the snow


----------



## Akane

You don't even have to get married in the courthouse. The official who married us had an office in his home.


----------



## mezzoforte

Uh, I dunno. Outside might be cool...I'll have to discuss this with my fiancee!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I don't wanna get married at all lol


----------



## Lightwing12star

*I don't really wanna get married. Im definitely not changing my surname. Im keeping my surname. I just like the idea of staying Miss and feels more free to not be married. I dont like all the sexist things like passin on the bride like a possession either. I still want children and that. I have a bf atm but i dont mind being with a girl or a guy.

If i did get married or have a civil service its not very likely and it wouldnt be until i was a lot older like maybe 40's and we would walk down togther. It wouldnt be in a church. It would just be in the snow outside or something. with family mainly and that

But yes don't think i'll get married. Most people end up getting divorced which is just stress and a mess as well. I don't understand why people wanna get married so young.I wanna be free*


----------



## Mirror

I don't know if I want to get married, I really hate labels. But if I do, I'll probably want to do it in the mountains or somewhere beautiful during autumn. As for who would marry us, one of my cousins got certified to marry people. I have another cousin who, when he got married, had all the people who attended sign a contract of their matrimony, so no pastor was needed. I'm not a big fan of churches.


----------



## Squirrelevant

If I ever did get married, I'd prefer it not to be in a church since I am fairly anti-theistic, but I might bend to the whim of my partner if it was important to them for whatever reason.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Me and my future fiancé talked about this and we both agreed we're not going to get married inside a church. We're both non-religious people and would probably get married outside in a nice garden or park.


----------



## Hamster

not only are marriage traditions largely religious but the ceremony is flat out sexist. but i'd probably end up being single the rest of my life anyways.


----------



## Nada

I don't think marriage is even an option for me.


----------



## SAgirl

If I do finally meet that someone for me I want to be married outdoors preferably in September or mid-October.  I want the wedding pictures to be taken by a red barn. I have always been a country girl at heart. I already think that I want blue and white as my wedding colours. 
Flowers: white tulips or gerber daisies. Dress: White with a bow around my waist. The only problem with this is that I have no close friends so I will potentially have no brides maids. My honeymoon will include hiking in the fall leaves.


----------



## persona non grata

I don't think I would care about the venue. I'd probably just run with whatever my hypothetical fiance wanted.


----------



## CourtneyB

If I love the location and look of the church itself, then sure. Otherwise, I'm not very religious so it doesn't matter whether or not I get married in a church.



pointy said:


> ...but I might bend to the whim of my partner if it was important to them for whatever reason.


I agree.


----------



## Witan

I highly doubt I'll ever get married, so I try not to think about it much.


----------



## softshock11

If i get married I want it somewhere unique and special that has meaning to me and my fiance.


----------



## MrGilligan

I have always thought a big wedding (anywhere; not just at a church) would be one of my least favourite things ever... Everyone looking at me and judging me... Yuck. I don't want to get married, but if I did, I'd probably just do it at a court house and have a party afterward so everyone would give us gifts.


----------



## arnie

This thread is still going on? :sus


----------



## KelsKels

Hell naw. I hate churches. *shivers*

Id just like to get married in a nice place. Like rent a nice old home. Thats what my "sister" did. She got married in a historical mansion.


----------



## MaxPower

Everywhere but a church, as an Atheist I am afraid I might burst in flames.


----------



## arnie

MaxPower said:


> Everywhere but a church, as an Atheist I am afraid I might burst in flames.


You can't fear something that you don't believe in...


----------



## MaxPower

arnie said:


> You can't fear something that you don't believe in...


Don't ruin my fear with your logic.

:b


----------



## Freiheit

I won't ever get married.


----------

